# Suggestions for Plants that Work Well in a Low Tech Shrimp Tank?



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

What size tank is it? I find that my shrimp love running around on moss. They pick through it a whole bunch and seem to love hiding in it. Anything really dense like that is fun for them. They also really love my frogbit that I have floating. They hang around the roots a ton.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Whoops sorry should have mentioned that - its a 15gal.


----------



## Freemananana (Jan 2, 2015)

Perspective established! I highly suggest moss still. Maybe flame moss since it is cool to look at. Needle java fern would be a great background plant for you too. I'd stick to just a few plants. What is in there now? Looks crazy jungly. Could just use a rescape and place the taller plants in the rear. If that is a giant moss ball, I'd put it in the rear. Possibly remove some of it.


----------



## Wy Renegade (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the input. Current plant selection includes two giant moss balls (do I just pull them apart?), anacharis, hornwort, Java fern (I think - although it could also be a crypt) on the left, java moss on the driftwood in the rear and a mass of unknown assorted floating on the top left.


----------

